# Sandusky Bay



## dropthetailgate (Apr 6, 2012)

WOW! if it is raining up north like it is here right now things are going to get really muddy this weekend. I read an old article about Sandusky Bay. I guess what I am wondering is what are the real odds of catching 2 to 3 year old walleye in the bay after the spawn season up through June or later? The article familiarized me a little with cold creek and the springs but I am still guessing. Is it strictly just a causeway and staging area for the spawn? That use to be my impression. Also, is the crappie and perch and pike bite just primarily a spawn migration or do they stay in poor or fair or any decent numbers too? Can you shed a little extra light on the activity in the Bay?


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Summertime? Lots of catfish. Lots and LOTS of catfish. I know i always hear of people getting into perch and think they talk about the shipping channel. No first hand experience with those.


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

Yep. All I've ever heard of are cats in there.


----------



## catfish_1999 (Jan 17, 2016)

I have caught nice perch in good numbers near the coal dock in Sandusky. They are in there off and on but seem to be in the channel right along the drop offs into the channel. Channel Cats are in the Bay heavy in June thru August. The cats seem to spawn on the rock piles and rocky shore lines and are alot of fun to catch when spawning. Other than that not much other experience with walleye or pike. I have caught a few nice crappie near Dempsey break wall along the shore line in the early summer but that was several years ago. Hope that helps a little.


----------



## dropthetailgate (Apr 6, 2012)

OK Thanks, Yeah I have experienced the monster channel cats. That is a lot of fun.


----------



## PBsQuest (May 26, 2013)

A lifetime ago we would perch fish off the east side of Johnson's Island. We would always catch numbers but never great size. We only had a small rowboat which I still have. When fishing over there we never caught a lot of cats. Typical sheephead and perch. This again was in the 70's.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## PBsQuest (May 26, 2013)

Wow.. that auto corrected strangely. Let me sum up. Lots of perch and sheephead. Not a lot of anything else. I need to stop trying to type on my phone.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Pretty good bass fishing.


----------



## driftfish101 (Jun 25, 2011)

The bay is great smallie fishing in late April and may. Incredible largemouth fishery now in may and June. 70 fish days sometimes. Temps have warmed up over the years and get good weed growth now thanks to zebras. Really really good bass fishing.


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

driftfish101 said:


> The bay is great smallie fishing in late April and may. Incredible largemouth fishery now in may and June. 70 fish days sometimes. Temps have warmed up over the years and get good weed growth now thanks to zebras. Really really good bass fishing.



Has anyone had experience kayak fishing for bass there??? I've never seen any yakers off Dempsey ?


----------

